# Drum Machine



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Last year I bought from e Bay a drum machine, a Boss DR5.
I had heard its sounds previously which are very good and was told that it was simple to operate. Although I have dedicated very little time to it and lent it to a couple to people to figure out I have never used it or learned how to get it to work in the first place.
So now I'm looking for a great sounding drum machine that I can operate by hitting or taping which I can plug directly into my digital 8 track.
Anybody got any suggestions, from experience.
Thanks
Benee Wafers


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I had one of those for a while as well. I found it to be a little too complicated to just set up and get going. Had to go through a lot of crap to lay down a track or create a track. I would also be interested in an easy to use machine. I got rid of the Boss a long time ago.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for the commiseration GC.
Looks like very few familiar with pad drum machines.
Benee


----------



## Smooth (Sep 17, 2006)

*Drum Machines*

I use to program my Roland R8 MKII many years ago and just dug it out lately to give me something to practice my new to me fretless bass with. Boy, I sure forgot alot on this thing the many years it's been stored so I don't know if I can help you much. It's the oldtimmers diesease kickin' in.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I have a Boss DR 880. It sounds fantastic! You can also program bass lines with it that are extremely realistic, for a sound module. Programabilty is much simpler the the DR550, (which I had originally) but still requires some work and practice.
It also has the COSM effects processor built in which is great for 

If you want something compact and want to record drums in real time, try out the Roland HandSonic. It blew me awy at the Toronto Music expo. Its pricey but pretty awesome. I never knew I could play drums untill I played this thing. I will probably get one in the near future as It would be useful gigging for percussion effects.

http://www.rolandus.com/products/productdetails.aspx?ObjectId=765
Watch the video


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Benee Wafers said:


> Last year I bought from e Bay a drum machine, a Boss DR5.
> I had heard its sounds previously which are very good and was told that it was simple to operate. Although I have dedicated very little time to it and lent it to a couple to people to figure out I have never used it or learned how to get it to work in the first place.
> So now I'm looking for a great sounding drum machine that I can operate by hitting or taping which I can plug directly into my digital 8 track.
> Anybody got any suggestions, from experience.
> ...


...the dr5 is the greatest songwriting/arranging tool ever invented, in my opinion.

i have two dr5s, and plan to buy as many more as i can afford. all you need to do is connect it to your 8-track via midi cables. easier said than done, of course, because now you have to learn midi. i hope its easier for you than it was for me! in fact, i still don't understand midi, and still don't know what i'm doing, but somehow i manage.

what you need to do is spend some serious time studying the midi section of the manuals that came with your dr5 and your digital 8-track. confusing as it is, the information is all there.

however, if you decide that you need a less complicated machine than the dr5, please contact me and i'll buy it from you.

-dh


----------



## Telemark (Feb 9, 2006)

I use an Alesis sr-16 ! Old scool maybe but It has 4 audio outputs so you can track your drums to seperate tracks if you desire.

All I do though is slave it to the Midi of the recorder and send the stereo Drum sound back to two inputs, then I can start and stop the drum machine with the recorders buttons.

...it's basically a fancy metronome!


----------

